# Who's going to Miami?



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Besides the Saints and Colts. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Not you I would guess. :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

At least Vikes fans aren't hideing under a rock like the Puke fans have been for the past 2 weeks.Afraid to face your own demise???? :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

You must not have a whole lot to do besides post all this nonsense and take up space on the server.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Ken,

I'm not a Puker fan.

I'm a Colt's fan........but kinda want the Saints/Drew Brees to win one.


----------

